# Haircut cost survey!



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

The cost of most things in life do tend to go up all the time, but when it comes to the cost of getting my hair cut this is something that has gone down over time. I have managed to find somewhere local that will cut my hair for a fiver and so I get it cut every three weeks.

I know that blokes spend less on having their hair cut than women do, but how much does it actually cost you?


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

£5.50 and then always give a £1 tip but then I'm just a shaved No.1 sides and back and 4 on top.


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

Nothing at all. I do my own.
I cut all three with a pair of scissors :lol::lol:


----------



## magpie27 (Nov 3, 2009)

£3 from the local barbers


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Free. Girlfriend is a stylist


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Nothing as the wife is a Hairdresser, so does it for me


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

£17

(that was too short a post, so to justify that £17, she's gorgeous with epic boobs :thumb


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I've put a poll on now chaps!


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

pdv40 said:


> £17
> 
> (that was too short a post, so to justify that £17, she's gorgeous with epic boobs :thumb


We needs locations :argie:


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Croydon


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

It was £8.50.

But, i'm going bald so i bought some clippers and shaved my head. Paid for themselves already.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Nowt - Clippers on open blade, Done.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

pdv40 said:


> £17
> 
> (that was too short a post, so to justify that £17, she's gorgeous with epic boobs :thumb


We need sneeky pictures!

:lol:

I picked zero, although I guess I have to recharge the clippers, so there is a charge in there somewhere...

:thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Gratis, grade 2 top & tails with the clippers. Job done.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

pdv40 said:


> £17
> 
> (that was too short a post, so to justify that £17, she's gorgeous with epic boobs :thumb


Haha quality!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Nothing, have my own clippers. 1 all round.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

My better 3/4s does it for me.
Does anyone remember the topless female barbers in Canal Street in Paisley from a few years ago.


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

chisai said:


> Does anyone remember the topless female barbers in Canal Street in Paisley from a few years ago.


No but I like the sound of it :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

when i go to tony&guy it can cost £40 plus easy! dont go there that offen anymore as i dont have the cash lol.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

chisai said:


> My better 3/4s does it for me.
> Does anyone remember the topless female barbers in Canal Street in Paisley from a few years ago.


Yeah,the only time I really wanted hair...

Not sure how good the birds were mind you... I'm sure wee_green_mini will let us know... 

:thumb:


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

my hair alone will cost around £15 on average, but I'm always having stuff done, facial, wet shave, highlights at the same time as hair cut, so I normally pay around £30, and I go every month.

Oh, yes, then plus any hair product i buy, which is average £12 every 8 weeks.

So it seems i pay quite a lot... but then i have a tidy blonde with great boobs cutting my hair, all cuts include a head massage, a free beer, and comfy sofa's and an xbox to play on while i wait :thumb:

It's no surprise that I'm their best customer


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

£5. A good mate from school owns a barbers. 0.5 back and sides, 4 on top every other week.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

£25 for clippers - haircut for free!


----------



## another Phil (Jan 16, 2010)

£5.50 for a quality cut. When hairline meets bald patch i'll be going self-inflicted :thumb:


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

i do my own, lol 

skin head ftw.


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

£12.50 + £1 tip @ the local Turkish barbers. That includes a hot towel, eye brows trimmed and noce and ear hair trimmed. 

For another £8.50 you can get a cut throat shave as well. 

Always do a good job so cant complain


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

Free! my sis is a hairdresser! :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

johnnybond said:


> Free! my sis is a hairdresser! :thumb:


hmmm, how you you deal with the whole boob rubbing on the face/head situation that is always nice during haircuts???


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Have not paid for a haircut since 2001. Bought a set of clippers for £20 and just give myself a number 2 all over every so often.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Needs a clean said:


> Have not paid for a haircut since 2001. Bought a set of clippers for £20 and just give myself a number 2 all over every so often.


Same here got a set of wahl clippers. Get who ever is round to tidy the back up takes less time i dont need to go any where and saves a fair bit. They pay for them selves after 10 goes.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

robj20 said:


> Same here got a set of wahl clippers. Get who ever is round to tidy the back up takes less time i dont need to go any where and saves a fair bit. *They pay for them selves after 10 goes*.


Totally true!!!


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

bjarvis2785 said:


> my hair alone will cost around £15 on average, but I'm always having stuff done, facial, wet shave, highlights at the same time as hair cut, so I normally pay around £30, and I go every month.
> 
> Oh, yes, then plus any hair product i buy, which is average £12 every 8 weeks.
> 
> ...


Where do you go?!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

£5.10 then round up to £6 as a tip, can't believe the prices some of you lot pay

#2 back and side, scissors on top and roughed up with wax


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

My hair style is messy g/f cuts it if she ****s it up it will only be messier which is better for me.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Mixman said:


> We needs locations :argie:


and photos  for those that cant travel


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

i was paying £9 then its gone up £1 a year for the past 12 years !! so i pay £21 a month now !! creature of habit walk in sit down they dont even ask what i want, can have beer while its cut too !

as a matter of interest was thinking of a 2 all over , for those of you who have clippers is it easy to cut your own hair ?!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I've never paid any more than £7 for a cut and go every 4 weeks.
My son went to a local "boutique" salon, 18 freekin quid!!! He was only in for 20mins.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

buckas said:


> #2 back and side, scissors on top and roughed up with wax


Any beading shots?


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

i have to pay between 13-15 quid here in surrey i was used to paying 3.50 when i lived up north


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Gary-360 said:


> Any beading shots?


ohhhhhhh matron :lol:


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

R32rob said:


> Where do you go?!


Rob, I go to Ego-X for Men.
It's down that road that goes from the Wynnstay to KFC (can't think the road name) - next door to New Wave Hairdressers.

It a good laugh in there, the girls are great (Katie, Carly and Flo) - you wanna get down there mate, i've been going there since it opened about 2 years ago now, and want go anywhere else.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

bjarvis2785 said:


> Rob, I go to Ego-X for Men.
> It's down that road that goes from the Wynnstay to KFC (can't think the road name) - next door to New Wave Hairdressers.
> 
> It a good laugh in there, the girls are great (Katie, Carly and Flo) - you wanna get down there mate, i've been going there since it opened about 2 years ago now, and want go anywhere else.


Thanks! I'll give it a go. Due an ear lowering in the next couple of days and good looking girls with great jubblies always make things much more enjoyable!


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Freeeeeeeeeeeeee!  Not seen a pair of scissors since 1995. Yes, I have done fancy-dress as a wookie.


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

R32rob said:


> Thanks! I'll give it a go. Due an ear lowering in the next couple of days and good looking girls with great jubblies always make things much more enjoyable!


See if you can get flo - she's French, so a little difficult to understand at times, but a cracking body and by far the best when it comes to the head massage :thumb:

I'm booked in for 26th Feb for my hair and facial... the lads in work laugh at me for how much i spend there and all the stuff i have, but its worth it :lol:


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Tony's on Manchester Road, Stockport - best barber in Stockport:thumb:

We always talk cars, detailing and family. I know he visits DW everynow and again. See you in a couple of weeks Tony:wave:.

Dave


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Nowt I use my clippers due to the ever present putting green on my head.

Used to pay up to 30 - 40 when I was younger and 'cool'.

Much preferred my life then, getting old is crap.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

anyone know of a good barber in the west midlands or staffordshire? as i would love a shave by a barber! cutthroat and all that


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I pay £6.50 but tend to give them a tenner and let them keep the change


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

I met my Mrs in a bar because we were talking about hair and she overheard. Got her number she then started to cut it for me then we got jiggy jiggy :thumb: These days i end up just having it cut without the extras :wall:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Nothing, I havent had my hair cut in 2 years


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Wife is a stylist however I DIY No1 all over 
I haven't paid for a hair cut for over ten years!


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Have paid more than £30 a few times but now gone back my usual place which charges about £13.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Just back from having my hair cut.

£5 for the cut then a £2 tip :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

S-X-I said:


> £5 for the cut then a £2 tip :thumb:


40% tip, sod that  i'm a tight chunt


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

£9 + £1 tip.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

£6 and £2 tip. If I dont use this barber its a round trip of 4 miles 
Not brave enough to clip my own


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

buckas said:


> 40% tip, sod that  i'm a tight chunt


Been going there for ages and they do a good job so IMO its worth it.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Costs me a pearl diver, wash and cut from a fine young lady


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

I normally pay £27, I used to go to Toni & Guy and paid £38 but I found the place I go to now has better stylists and you don't pay for the name over the door, same experience, so the obligatory boobs in face from the stylist and a nice head massage from one of the young hair washers occasionaly with some boob action from them too. Having said all that I had to go to a barbers today, couldn't get an appointment at the normal place, I have a job interview early next week and I was starting to look like yeti, it was a very alien experience, no hair wash no nice boobs in the face, just a fat bloke with some clippers and blunt scissors, it was only £11 though and I definatley look shorn now.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

chisai said:


> Does anyone remember the topless female barbers in Canal Street in Paisley from a few years ago.





The Cueball said:


> Yeah,the only time I really wanted hair...
> 
> Not sure how good the birds were mind you... I'm sure wee_green_mini will let us know...
> 
> :thumb:


The women were at best 5 out of 10. The paps on them weren't much better. I looked in once, just for research purposes  The place only lasted a month or two and has been shut for years

Some of the randy old gits that went probably only lasted a second or two :doublesho 

Oh aye, to answer the OP, my haircut's are free, do it myself. No guard and machine set to minimum and all off. Doesn't take long TBH, there's bu66er all growing anyway.

Also cut my Dad's, my father-in-laws, and my 3 wee bro's. For a cuppa and a biscuit. :thumb:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> Some of the randy old gits that went probably only lasted a second or two :doublesho


:lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

It's free of charge when you're folically challenged :thumb:

Although I suppose you do have to account for the shaver


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

the misses is a fully qualified hairdresser and gents barber :wave: its great no waiting in shops for half an hour


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Another DIY-er here - Grade one every few weeks at home. It has saved me a fortune over the years.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

£13.99 but that includes a full cut throat shave and manicure.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

£49.50 every other month for my highlights and £20 every month for the cut....

I am a woman tho


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

£4 and a £1 tip


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

£5.95. Always leave a few quid tip.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Ben_ZS said:


> £5. A good mate from school owns a barbers. *0.5 back and sides, 4 on top every other week*.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

mrs is hairdresser, saves my saturdays and wallet :thumb:


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

Never paid for a haircut, and until a few years back never left the house for 1 either as my mums a hairdresser.

My sister now works for Toni & Guy so I get a £40+ haircut from there for free now.

Always find myself nearly nodding off when sitting in the massaging chair, getting my hair washed off a fit little junior stylist 

Ryan


----------

